
Ask HN: Where do you look for a remote dev work? - caspg
Do you know any good places to find full-time remote work as a software developer? Which one is best?
======
6nomads
This is an ultimate list: AngelList: [https://angel.co](https://angel.co) HN
jobs: [https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)
WWR: [https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

Also, you can try [http://6nomads.com/](http://6nomads.com/) when tired of job
boards :)

~~~
caspg
I wanted to ask about your experience with 6nomads but then I noticed your
nick ;) Anyway, that looks like an interesting service.

------
binarynate
AngelList ([https://angel.co](https://angel.co)) worked for me

------
FaisalAbid
Check out facetdev.com

~~~
caspg
Unfortunately, only for those located in US or Canada.

